# Smoke + Oil being "dumped" out tailpipe 2.7T PLEASE HELP !!



## amg_boy (Nov 22, 2016)

Im from Jersey and I found a 2002 Allroad 6MT with 220k Miles in New Hampshire. I went to check out the car and i drove it and everything seemed good so i bought it. drove it about 40 miles away from the guys house and it started smoking out of the tailpipe as if the head gasket took a crap. so i pulled over with no lights on the dash what so ever and checked the coolant. its clear pink and at the max level. nothing decreased. i checked the oil and the dipstick came out dry so i went and bought oil and poured two and a half quarts in and it came to the max line. i started the car and revved a little and it was still smoking and after about 1 minute, the oil light came on. so i shut the car off and checked the dip stick and it came out dry again. i look at the tailpipe and oil is literally dripping out of there. i dont have a CEL so i towed it home. i called the douche that sold me the car who claimed to be a "VW/Audi Specialist" and he told me he has no idea. unfortunately i paid in cash and bought the car as is... any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated. 

Just sucks that my first audi i buy is a total disaster but then again 220k miles isnt any help.

Weather, Cold and snowing.
Date of Purchase 12/09/2017.
I was driving normal, i did not exceed 3500RPM at any given gear due to the snow on the ground.
.
.








.
.
file:///C:/Users/ahhamed/Desktop/oil%202.jpg


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

*2.7T Disaster...*

Check your oil weight, but it seems like HG or Turbos. Just buy a engine and swap it.
Mine has 239k Stock everything and no codes or smokey!

FYI any 2.7T with a manual box has been beat up on so when you buy that motor get it from a A/T preferably A6 or Allroad!
Think about who would of owned the car previously.


----------

